# What lies in your murky musical past?



## Guy Rowland (Apr 26, 2015)

What indeed? I'm genuinely interested, especially if you have the photos and videos to prove it. My latest adventure-on-the-side, After School Video Club, is a daring mix of early 80s / early-mid 80s (with the odd nod to the following 30 years), and I'll be putting together a video for the debut single, Lost Songs. A joyous celebration of crushed musical dreams and forgotten barnstormers from all corners of the globe, the video will hopefully feature pictures and vids from around 20 singers and bands that time forgot, with the names and dates to prove it. The song itself, and a rallying call for the video-to-be is here - http://youtu.be/tGl4s8zOPAg

Would be terribly grateful if anyone shared the videos with other old lags, Like the Facebook page www.facebook.com/afterschoolvideoclub or retweet @asvcband rallying calls, would be great to get a properly global diverse bunch.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 26, 2015)

You were probably not thinking of something like...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 26, 2015)

Matt, that is extraordinary. It would be wonderful beyond words to include...


----------



## doctornine (Apr 26, 2015)

Crivens !!!


----------



## Daryl (Apr 26, 2015)

Unfortunately all the incriminating tapes from my Yorkshire TV days have been wiped, or I would have had a wealth on stuff to show you. However, I will try to track down a video of me singing Strauss' Four Last Songs in drag, complete with fat suit, wig and make-up...!

D


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 26, 2015)

Daryl @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Unfortunately all the incriminating tapes from my Yorkshire TV days have been wiped, or I would have had a wealth on stuff to show you. However, I will try to track down a video of me singing Strauss' Four Last Songs in drag, complete with fat suit, wig and make-up...!
> 
> D



Now there's an image...


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 2, 2015)

Getting some lovely old band videos coming - made a test video of the first minute or so and its gonna be a joy.

Delighted that Neil McClintock, who wrote Killing Bono about his own failed band experiences growing up in the same school as U2 (also made into a film, but the book is the real gem - essential reading for all old ex-failed-band members), has given us the thumbs up and we'll be featuring his old band Shook Up.

Really keen to get some non-UK based old videos too, so grateful to anyone out there anywhere in the world who is up for a bit of harmless fun - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGl4s8zOPAg


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ 26th April 2015 said:


> You were probably not thinking of something like...




this made my day, thanks Unfinished!


----------

